# First Attempt at Embedding



## goddessbec (Jan 17, 2010)

I tried embedding for the first time this weekend. I made a few pink, blue and purple hearts (unscented) and embedded them in clear M & P scented with Pomegranate & Blackcurrent from Bramble Berry (to die for!) 
As soon as i poured the clear i noticed that the purple started to run  so now i have some streaky purple in my clear parts of the soap. 

Is there anything i can do to avoid this or is it most likely the colours i have used. I have used liquid dyes to colour the soap.

Any ideas would be great. Even though the colours kinda ran i still think the soap totally rocks! Ill try and upload a pic soon - i dont have a camera.


----------



## Candybee (Jan 18, 2010)

I had this problem when I first started using embeds. You need to invest in some good non bleeding soap dyes. I know www.tkbtrading.com has them. I have used their dyes before and they are top notch. Just make sure you look for the non bleeding colors.


----------



## llineb (Jan 18, 2010)

i use powder colors like micas for coloring and don't have any problems like i used to when i used the liquids.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 18, 2010)

> As soon as i poured the clear i noticed that the purple started to run



If it happened right away it is because the  pour was too hot and melted the embeds.

Colors do not bleed on contact. That happens over time.


----------



## cathdean (Jan 18, 2010)

I was also thinking the pour may have been too hot!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 19, 2010)

Tab knows what she is talking about. She is the MP Queen!!


----------



## goddessbec (Jan 19, 2010)

ahhhh thanks, i'll pour cooler next time - still new to all this! 

thanks for your help.


----------

